# Một số phương thuốc trị đái dầm



## Tuyết 8291 (1/11/19)

Chứng đái dầm xảy ra với trẻ em mà đái dầm cũng là căn bệnh khiến nhiều người lớn phải tìm mọi cách để chữa trị. Chứng đái dầm gây ra ảnh hưởng xấu đến tâm lí của người bệnh. Do đó đái dầm cần được chữa càng sớm càng tốt. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu một số phương thuốc điều trị chứng đái dầm.

_



_

*Một số phương thuốc trị đái dầm*
_Trị đái dầm có sắc mặt trắng xanh, lưỡi nhạt, rêu lưỡi mỏng:_ Dùng hẹ tươi 100g, rửa sạch cắt khúc. Tôm tươi 200g, làm sạch chân râu, xào với dầu ăn khi gần chín cho hẹ vào, ăn thường xuyên trong nhiều ngày.

_Trị đái dầm biểu hiện sợ lạnh, ít hoạt động, tiểu trong, nhiều:_ Dùng ruột gà 2 bộ làm sạch, cắt khúc. Ba kích thiên 12g dùng vải màn bọc lại cho vào ninh lấy nước đủ nấu canh. Tra mắm muối cho ruột gà vào nấu chín uống nước canh.

_Trị đái dầm do sức khỏe yếu, tứ chi không ấm, lưỡi đỏ, rêu lưỡi mỏng_: Dùng nhục thung dung 10g, cho vào bát thêm chút nước đun cách thủy. Thịt dê 50g băm nhỏ, cùng 50g gạo, nước thuốc, đổ thêm nước vừa đủ nấu thành cháo ăn.Áp dụng bài thuốc này thường xuyên sẽ khiến bệnh đái dầm được cải thiện đáng kể

_Trị đái dầm tiểu trong nhiều:_ Bàng quang lợn 100g, thái miếng. Bạch quả 5g rang chín, bóc bỏ vỏ ngoài. Phúc bồn tử 10g dùng vải màn bọc lại, cho nước vừa đủ nấu cùng tất cả thành canh đặc, nhặt bỏ thuốc cho chút đường trắng vào ăn hết.

_Trị đái dầm ở trẻ: _Con niềng niễng tươi 5 con, bỏ cánh, đầu, móng, cho cùng muối ăn rang thơm, cho trẻ ăn mỗi lần 5 con. Ngày 2 lần.

Hay tang phiêu tiêu 10 cái, sấy khô nghiền thành bột cho chút đường cát trộn đều, cho trẻ uống ngày 1 thang.

Hoặc tang phiêu tiêu 10 cái, cho cùng bàng quang lợn nấu cùng ăn hết trong ngày.

_Trị trẻ đái dầm biểu hiện hiếu động, trằn trọc khi ngủ, tiểu ít, nhiều lần_: Dùng bá tử nhân phơi khô nghiền bột hòa vào nước cơm uống. Mỗi lần 0,5g, ngày uống 2 lần.

_Trị trẻ bị đái dầm:_ Ích trí nhân 10g, cho chút giấm nghiền thành bột mịn trộn lẫn bột mì làm thành bánh mỏng sấy chín cho ăn điểm tâm.

Hay dùng bạch quả 10 quả, rang chín, bóc vỏ ngoài, đậu phụ 2 bìa ngâm mềm thái miếng nhỏ, gạo tẻ 50g, cho nước vừa đủ nấu nhừ thành cháo đặc thêm chút đường cho trẻ ăn hết.

_Trị trẻ đái dầm biểu hiện lưỡi đỏ, rêu ít, tiểu tiện ít, vàng_: Dùng câu kỷ tử 15g, ngâm mềm, rửa sạch, thận lợn 1 quả, thái mỏng cho dầu ăn xào chín cho ăn.

_Trị trẻ đái dầm có cơ thể yếu, mệt mỏi mất sức:_ Dùng chim sẻ sống 2 con, làm sạch bỏ ngũ tạng, thỏ ty tử 15g, phúc bồn tử 10g, câu kỷ tử 15g, các thuốc dùng vải màn bọc lại cho vào bụng chim đem hấp cách thủy cho nhừ, bỏ bọc thuốc ra nêm chút muối hoặc đường cho trẻ ăn.

Có thể kết hợp châm cứu các huyệt chính như trung cực, quan nguyên, thận du, bàng quang du, tam âm giao. Các huyệt phụ là khí hải, thứ liêu, túc tam lý, đại đô, thần môn, chiếu hải. Vừa châm vừa cứu và kích thích nhẹ, lưu châm từ 15 - 20 phút (chú ý trẻ nhỏ không lưu kim chỉ sử dụng lưu kim đối với người lớn).


----------

